# Prepare to LYAO!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zuri does this after almost every meal and this is the first time we've gotten got in on video! Its hilarious....

I call it her "post dinner ritual nesting" :wink:

YouTube - Talkative puppy 2


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha!! That was awesome! She looooooves dinner!.

I loved it. Aina. Did. Not.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Did she look at your computer like WTH???? Why are dog noises coming from that machine???? :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. Duncan came running out of the kitchen like a bat outa hell. LOL.

That was too funny! It's like she is so giddy she can't help herself! :biggrin:

It kinda reminds me of when Duncan gets the crazy puppy zoomies. When Duncan gets the zoomies you better get out of the way!

I'm still laughing....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

No, she shot up and was madly searching in the general vicinity for a hiding puppy. She's a smart girl. She KNOWS there's no puppy IN the computer!! That would be impossible!! She was very concerned... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats funny....our dogs all perked up when I played it....but I think they are used to her noises that they knew it was just her LOl


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my god that is hilarious!!

Flip is growling though.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Flip is growling though.


It's the after thoughts of all those costumes....lol! :tongue:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That was great! Hannah did the whole head tilting back and forth like, "WTH" :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

That was great! I can't believe how long she went on....
Wonderful for an evening chuckle. Grace and Noah didn't
know what to think of all that racket coming from the computer.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by spookychick13
> Flip is growling though.


Yeah, post traumatic stress syndrome.

Cute video, she's so funny. Don't you wish dogs could talk sometimes?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Zuri does this after almost every meal and this is the first time we've gotten got in on video! Its hilarious....
> 
> I call it her "post dinner ritual nesting" :wink:
> 
> YouTube - Talkative puppy 2


SHES A CUTIE  and i see you have my speech favorited.


----------

